# TBG bands for BB and 1/4" steel



## Erickol (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm sure this has been covered in other spots on the forum, but for the sake of surety.....

I would like to cut some bandsets from TBG for BB and some for 1/4" steel target shooting and or plinking. Either tapered or straight, what do you recommend? I have a 32" draw length. I have a couple of naturals I would like to try these out on. Thanks for any input.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Straight cuts in a 1/4 will give all the power you need for BB and 1/4 in.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Make sure to use a tiny pouch especially for the .177's. Helps cut down on hand slap and makes em faster. My pouches are 1 1/4" x 5/16". I run my bands at 3/8". And about 6 1/2" fork to pouch with 32" draw. My friend with a Chrony runs the same setup and he's getting around 250 FPS with the .177's. So they do get up and go. As flipgun said 1/4" is all you need though. I get a little band slap occasionally with the 3/8 but i like the damage they do to cans with the 3/8".


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Ties for bb's


----------



## Erickol (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys for the promt and detailed info. A great starting place for me and these lighter ammo weights.

I made 4 band sets. TBG @ 1/4" and 3/8" (x 6 1/2") with the 1 1/4"x 5/16" pouches and then two more 1/4" and 3/8" with a slightly wider 1 1/4"x 1/2" pouch.

I've made maybe 150 shots with BBs and 1/4" steel with the 1/4" bands and the smaller pouch. They move pretty good down range.The longest shots I can make indoors are 35ft and the BBs and 1/4" steel both hustle. I'll shoot this set until failure then move on to play with the 3/8" bands.

I think the next 1/4" set I make I'll see what removing 1/2" of length from the 6 1/2" band length does for speed. Pretty new to the speed vs band life trade off issues.


----------

